# CAMPER SWAP IN SCOTLAND



## GEORGE (Apr 3, 2002)

WE ARE A COUPLE IN OUR 50'S COMING TO CANADA IN MAY AND WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF ANYBODY WOULD LIKE TO SWAP CAMPERS FOR 2 WEEKS. WE HAVE A 6 BERTH VAN AND IF YOU WERE INTERESTED IN SWAPPING YOU NEED NOT MAKE MAY THE MONTH OF YOUR VACATION ALTHOUGH IT IS THE BEST TIME OF YEAR TO SEE SCOTLAND. IF ANYONE AS ANY OTHER ADVISE RE SWAPPING VANS IT WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------

